# Temporary Wage Subsidy Scheme and Union Dues.



## twofor1 (25 Apr 2020)

I have been temporarily laid off due to Covid-19, my employer is availing of the temporary wage subsidy scheme but are not topping it up to my usual take home wage.

It appears I am still being deducted the usual €5 weekly dues for my union SIPTU.

Can unions justify charging membership fees while their members are laid off ?

Are all unions getting payment as usual from members on the temporary wage subsidy scheme ?


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2020)

twofor1 said:


> I have been temporarily laid off due to Covid-19, my employer is availing of the temporary wage subsidy scheme but are not topping it up to my usual take home wage.
> 
> It appears I am still being deducted the usual €5 weekly dues for my union SIPTU.
> 
> ...


They have wages to cover and bills to pay. They are running a business you know.


----------

